# Iron Warriors Terminators



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

I recently painted up a squad of Terminators painted to be Iron Warriors. Here are the results:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

They look very good. Just the right amount of yellow hazard lines for my liking.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

While these are still very good, they seem substandard to your usual. They seem much "flatter" than other stuff you've done-- it could just be the simplicity of the Iron Warriors color scheme, though. Adding the Iron Warriors icons to the shoulders and adding something to the bases might help break up the saturation of silver and grey.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like these but I agree with Horus that they need something. The caution stripes are excellent, and the metallics are very nice and well muted to fit the Iron Warriors, but something to add a little pop here and there wouldn't go amiss. Perhaps the chapter symbols as he suggested would add whats missing. That being said they are still some really nice looking minis.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The only thing I dislike about them is the severely small picture size


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

PLEEEEASE! tell me how you did you caution stripes, i love them to bits but can never paint them well myself D: i love these termies though, plus rep!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Dakingofchaos said:


> PLEEEEASE! tell me how you did you caution stripes, i love them to bits but can never paint them well myself D: i love these termies though, plus rep!


Well, I did a write up on how I do Hazard Stripes a little while ago. Let me know if you think I left something out.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These are great! I always love caution stripes, looks great with the metal.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

These look great mate, really good. 

Rev


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Out standing job weathering the metal


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking nice without the retarded trophy spikes, although I would have went with some GK terminator heads for the classic iron warriors knight look.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Hm, I hadn't thought of Grey Knight heads. I think that would have worked nicely. It is a good shape for Iron Warriors.

Although I think they might need the bone color on the tusks to break up the composition. Nothing but metallics can be rough to pull off.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Bringeth me more!  How did you do with the power sword?


----------

